

Submissions about the IE = low IQ hoax - ColinWright

We had 15 or more submissions of the story about how IE users are statistically more likely to have a lower IQ.  Now it's been revealed as a hoax, and the submissions of <i>that</i> story are starting.<p>How many will we get?
======
ColinWright
Here are some:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626> : bbc.co.uk : Much discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840755> : bbc.co.uk : bad references

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840845> : thenextweb.com : deleted

------
ColinWright
Another one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842362> (geekwire.com)

and another one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842478> (bbc.co.uk)

and another one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842894> (bbc.co.uk)

------
ColinWright
Ah! At last! I was starting to wonder if there would be any more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2841681>

EDIT: Woohoo! Another one!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2841922> (cnn.com)

------
ColinWright
And another: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2844990>

And another: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2845212>

